# string auf 20 zeichen begrenzen!



## Reimers_Web (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo 

Wie kann ich einen string auf 20 zeichen beschrencken zb 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

soll dan später nur noch 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx... ausgeben 

Ein Tutorial auf deutsch oder ein kleines beispiel wo ein string in einer variable is und dan gekürst wird mit beschreibung wäre echt hilfreich 

lg


----------



## Flex (13. Oktober 2008)

[phpf]substr[/phpf]

Die Suche hätte dir dabei auch geholfen.


----------



## Reimers_Web (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo felix 

Genau das hab ich gesucht danke 

lg


----------

